
CryptoInvesting in the Age of Whales - borisjabes
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/crypto-investing-age-whales/
======
fragsworth
Crypto is a weird thing. It has a lot of properties that no other asset in
history has had. I believe there's a realistic chance that this "bubble" will
end with nearly everyone in the world going crazy over it, in a few more
years.

That might even be an economically very bad thing in the end.

~~~
lubujackson
I read about the wars of miners building bigger and bigger setups, grouping
together for stable income, buying cheap electricity wherever possible... and
it's not too hard to imagine a future where a sizeable portion of energy
expenditure and carbon burning is going to very strong computers doing very
complicated stuff for magic make-believe money.

It reminds me of Easter Island. The prevailing theory goes like this. The
islanders made big stone heads (Moai) to honor some famous chiefs. Everyone
was impressed. Then some rich bigwigs decide to make Moais for themselves.
Then every Joe Shmoe with some money decided THEY wanted a Moai too. The
island went nuts for Moais and they ended up cutting down all the trees on the
island, destroying the ecosystem and the entire civilization collapsed and
disappeared.

But... Moaicoins only go up!

~~~
mdotk
What does cutting down trees have to do with making stone heads?

~~~
unnamedoutsider
I think they might have had to use the trees to move the stones about.

------
rollingpebbles
Cryptocurrency evolution may end up looking like railroad track gauges. 1, 2,
many in a Cambrian explosion and then mergers/acquisitions into just a few
used everyday. The others will be there but little used.

